

LA entrepreneur looking for private office on the cheap - BroChapeau

My little bootstrapping company has a private office available in our suite.  It&#x27;s just what a sole proprietor professional needs, and could be a great fit for somebody getting their business off the ground and in need of an office to meet clients in.<p>That&#x27;s more or less how your suite mates are as well. We&#x27;re a little entrepreneurial business bootstrapping ourselves along, so you&#x27;ll be in successful and driven company.<p>There&#x27;s a conference room you can make use of, a little refrigerator you can share with us, some storage cabinets that you can put some stuff in, a water cooler you can use, and you can also use our printer if you&#x27;re willing to pitch in for paper and toner.<p>165 SF in the office, while the suite is a nice size including an entry area, a foyer, a couple of private offices, and the conference room.<p>$600<p>Call 818-839-2301
======
ryanalam
what part of town?

